# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  القانون الدولى للمياة (السفن العسكرية (الحربية))

## gyvara

ما هو الوضع القانونى للسفن العسكرية (الحربية) الأمريكية في أعالى البحار؟

----------

